# New Seiko 5 Brian May LE SRPE83K1



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

The new Seiko 5 Brian May limited edition SRPE83K1 .

https://deployant.com/new-seiko-5-sports-brian-may-limited-edition-srpe83k1/


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Tazmo61 said:


> The new Seiko 5 Brian May limited edition SRPE83K1 .
> 
> https://deployant.com/new-seiko-5-sports-brian-may-limited-edition-srpe83k1/


 Looks as if he is going a bit thin on top  Did he ever wear a Seiko?


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I'll be honest and say that I don't really like that wave-edged bit of black on the rather nice red dial, and surely, 9000 pieces is pretty big for a special limited edition. Now, if Brian May had actually signed the reverse of a personalised Seiko 5...


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

richy176 said:


> Looks as if he is going a bit thin on top  Did he ever wear a Seiko?


 Yes, there is loads of concert footage of him wearing Seiko divers watches, and also during various interviews and documentaries. He bought his first on tour in Japan apparently.


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

richy176 said:


> Did he ever wear a Seiko?


 He wore a 7548 (JDM) for some years .


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Some more information here ….

https://mafiadoc.com/a-watch-fit-for-a-rock-star-uhrforum_5a3371671723ddfa91c4afaa.html


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I didn't realise May's guitar was homemade. Don't think it translates well into a watch face though.


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

9000, is a bit high to be fair. The red wave is a bit marmite. But it will sell out and be on the bay regardless.


----------



## lovingtheclock (Jan 7, 2020)

I like it. It reminds me a bit of the Pepsi logo though!


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

It's an ugly watch, but then I never really liked queen.

https://monochrome-watches.com/seiko-5-sports-brian-may-special-edition-srpe83k1/


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

I actually think it's good looking.. but the price?? I suppose it is limited numbers but would rather buy a Presage for that money.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

badgersdad said:


> It's an ugly watch, but then I never really liked queen.
> 
> https://monochrome-watches.com/seiko-5-sports-brian-may-special-edition-srpe83k1/
> 
> View attachment 20522


 Quite " Bijou" and one for a 'Cool Cat", but it would give me "Blurred Vision".


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

I really like it


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Surprised myself !!! I like it.


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Article says that Brian May has been wearing a Seiko since the 70s. Let's see that please


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

I like it, but could do without the S on the dial


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Faze said:


> I like it, but could do without the S on the dial


 I believe the 'S' is the latest incarnation of the '5' logo for Seiko 5.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Other opinions are available. 

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/142117-new-seiko-5-brian-may-le-srpe83k1/&tab=comments&do=embed&comment=1464834&embedComment=1464834&embedDo=findComment#comment-1464834


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Threads merged

Normally a big fan of Seiko special editions but not this one!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> It's an ugly watch, but then I never really liked queen.
> 
> https://monochrome-watches.com/seiko-5-sports-brian-may-special-edition-srpe83k1/
> 
> View attachment 20522


 come on Andy you are the same age as me you must have enjoyed this in about 1985 its well cool when @BondandBigM isnt dressed as a vicar he can do freddie impressions like this, with his skirt and dog collar.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> come on Andy you are the same age as me you must have enjoyed this in about 1985 its well cool when @BondandBigM isnt dressed as a vicar he can do freddie impressions like this, with his skirt and dog collar.


 My memory of Queen is way older, from back in the 70's, my sister went to see them and had asked me to pick her up so being a bit early I managed to blag my way in and I caught the last 15 or 20 minutes of the concert.

They were terrible, possibly one of the worst live bands I've heard, Maybe they were just having an off night.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> My memory of Queen is way older, from back in the 70's, my sister went to see them and had asked me to pick her up so being a bit early I managed to blag my way in and I caught the last 15 or 20 minutes of the concert.
> 
> They were terrible, possibly one of the worst live bands I've heard, Maybe they were just having an off night.


 to be fair they were better than wham when i was a kid but yeh not as good as elton john

:biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> They were terrible, possibly one of the worst live bands I've heard, Maybe they were just having an off night.


 No they weren't. Never liked any of that stuff, but my mates went to see them in Dundee when Bohemiam Rhapsody was on the go, and the high notes were unobtainable. Some say this guy is better, but I'm not going to risk finding out.












Roger the Dodger said:


> I believe the 'S' is the latest incarnation of the '5' logo for Seiko 5.


 I understood it was a bad 5 on its side.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> No they weren't. Never liked any of that stuff, but my mates went to see them in Dundee when Bohemiam Rhapsody was on the go, and the high notes were unobtainable. Some say this guy is better, but I'm not going to risk finding out.


 He was in town recently, I don't mind bands doing covers but these look a likey band are usually either miming or rubbish.

Tenerife is full of them


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> He was in town recently, I don't mind bands doing covers but these look a likey band are usually either miming or rubbish.
> 
> Tenerife is full of them


 This lot got a shock when some old guy wanted to sing with a cover band at their wedding in Bishopton.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

BondandBigM said:


> I don't mind bands doing covers but these look a likey band are usually either miming or rubbish.


 I made the mistake of going to a Queen tribute once. The singer looked like Bruce Forsyth in a vest.

The Counterfeit Stones are very good, and they don't do any Queen numbers.


----------



## Richard734 (Jul 17, 2019)

spinynorman said:


> I made the mistake of going to a Queen tribute once. The singer looked like Bruce Forsyth in a vest.
> 
> The Counterfeit Stones are very good, and they don't do any Queen numbers.


 Me and a couple of friends went to a 'Meatloaf' tribute act, he was ok, but the female singer was not great, and each song she seemed to divest one more piece of clothing. I don't think she appreciated the cat-calls of 'Get 'em On'......


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

It looks like an SKX007 with a couple of Yobokies mods.


----------



## Nick67+1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Aside from the 'Red Special' I actually quite like it :whistling:


----------

